
Take a Tour of the Millenium Falcon with WebGL - avgp
https://spaces.archilogic.com/3d/archilogic/4yzpzool?modelResourceId=5d2038e3-dfe3-411d-b489-f1f85f61ab30&mode=view
======
CaseyJParker
That was incredibly cool. I would really like to see this running on an engine
with a bit more power, and some very basic FPS-like features. I mean very
basic. Imagine that same walkthrough tour, but with collision, interaction
with doors and ladders, annnnnd maybe some blinky lights on the computers.
That said, as it is it's amazing!

